# microwave blows air when operating



## dalendolor (May 16, 2010)

My Sharp microwave blows air when it is operating. I can feel the draft and it blows the curtains next to it. Is this normal or could it be leaking microwaves?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

there's a cooling fan in there, that's what you're feeling.


----------



## dalendolor (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. I won't worry about it now.


----------

